# Flocked Heads



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I have some decoys that the shells part looks great, but the heads are starting to fade. I have 3 dozen of them. I am wondering is there anyway to flock them besides buying one of those kits? If not what is the cheapest place to buy the kits and if done right does it last as long as your careful with the heads?


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Instead of putting many man hours in I would just go buy replacements heads from Cabelas or even other sporting goods stores. You can usually buy 6 for right around $25.00-$30.00.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I am just curious to what is involved in flocking the heads?

I have another set of 2 dozen decoys that have flocked heads. We have had them for 3 years 1 year less than the other goose heads and they are in great shape. But we put old socks over each head before we put them in the bag so that they don't scratch or anything.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You need to scuff the surface - add adhesive - apply flocking.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

xTrMWtRFwLr said:


> Instead of putting many man hours in I would just go buy replacements heads from Cabelas or even other sporting goods stores. You can usually buy 6 for right around $25.00-$30.00.


That would be about $150...The price of 1/2 doz decoys)....now that may not be much to you but some of us have more time than money. Also he said shell decoys and depending on the brand flocked heads might not be available.

There are companies that sell just flocking and if you do a search on this site you should be able to find some discussions on which is best. Many guys just use rustolium paint as an adhesive which seems to be as good or better than the kit adhesives.

I just do a few at a time. I can usually do a 1/2 dozen while my supper is cooking...................


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Aero Outdoors flocking kits are rock solid.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thanks guys.

And ya I got a lot of time but not a lot of money. And I am hoping that if I do this and save more old socks I won't have to do it again for like 10 years. Like I said the other decoys I have with flocked heads look brand new because I put a sock over the head before I put them in the bag. It takes a little longer but it is worth it when I don't have to buy new decoys or re flock the heads.


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

They sell the kits on ebay dirt cheap just takes time but i did mine and they have held up for a cpl of years now. The stuff goes a long ways so you dont need much. just my two cents.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Codeman, you sound just like me. Time vs. money. Aero outdoors does sell bulk flocking. I seem to remember a fairly attractive price too. I will say that contact cement adhesive like Avery puts in their kits, sucks. They obviously use something better on their dekes. The asphaltum based adhesive in the Black Widow kits works real well. A tip to make your flocking go much further: take a cardboard box and tape the seems inside. Apply your flocking over this box. 70% of the flocking ends up in the box while the rest sticks to the decoy. When finished, dump the flocking in the box back into it's original container. This works much better than a bag (like some kits recommend) since it is hands free and does not carry a static charge like a bag will. Since both of your hands will be busy with flocking and you get near 100% recovery of the spent flocking, the box rules. My Black Widow kit is claimed to be good for 24 decoy heads, using this method I have flocked nearly double that many and still have flocking.
You mentioned putting socks on the heads to protect them. I have been considering using black socks, turned fuzzy side out as a permanent "super flocking". A little trimming/fitting would be needed and a thick patch of white cheek paint, but once glued down they should last forever. I may yet try it since I still have some shiny heads that need flocking. Thrift stores should be loaded with old sock for pennies. Black dye would likely take care of gray or white socks too.


----------

